# Win10 Technical Preview 10061 - It's Over for me!



## llsee (Aug 5, 2004)

As a retired IT manager with time on my hands, I decided to give the Windows Technical Preview a try last year. I had installed the Win7 preview a few years ago, and was impressed enough that I broke the cardinal rule of MS based IT shops "NEVER Install a dot zero release!" and actually installed Win7 when it first came out. I skipped 8 because it was so obviously intended for tablets/touchscreens. But when they announced the 10 preview, it looked like MS was trying to lure us old-timers back. So I installed the technical preview on an 18 month old Toshiba Satellite(dual-core CoreI5 [Ivy-Bridge], 8 GB memory 500GB HDD) that does not have a touchscreen. I didn't install the first release, but I think it was the second version. Through November, December and January I used my lap top frequently and installed updates as they came along. I didn't find any compelling reason to like the preview, but it ran all of my software fine and I had few problems.

In February, I became busy with my volunteer job, managing a free tax preparation site, so the use of my laptop dropped as I worked mostly on my Win7 desktop. I continued to use my laptop sporadically, and was getting more and more concerned about Win10. I disliked that it automatically assumed all networks I signed into were public. And while I figured out how to change them to work or private, it wasn't obvious. Then there was the disappearance of the Control Panel. Spartan came along a couple of weeks ago and was less than impressive. Yes the reading mode was nice, but to get there I had to load the original page and if that contained ads, or flash, or popups, it took forever to load. And I am used to have multiple tabs open in my browser, but each new tab in Spartan took successively longer to load. And it also became clear that the reason Win10 was going to be "free" is because it ties you to MS more closely than ever. Sort of like Apple. But that's one of the reasons I like Windows is because I didn't need a Microsoft account to use it.

Then today, I was updated to the 10061 preview build. Now, my formerly fast Toshiba, that used to go from power-on, to login to desktop, in less than 40 seconds, now takes 3+ minutes to accomplish the same task. That was the last straw. Perhaps if I had a touchscreen PC, I would find some more compelling reason to stay with the preview. But without one, I can't think of a single advantage to Win10. So, my Toshiba Satellite U800 is back on Windows 7, where it will stay until the rest of you work out the issues with Win10, and enough utility software to make it usable becomes available.


----------



## joe957 (Mar 2, 2015)

I can understand the frustration.

Microsoft has a update that installs a downloader for Windows 10. If you have not seen it, you may want to review the following thread.

http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/1146120-update-installs-windows-10-downloader.html


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Similarly to you I thought the first two or three builds were OK; at least no worse than 8.1.

However, a few months ago it became pretty clear that 10 is in the ME/Vista/8 product line.  Hoping that the next one down the road will be in the 2kPro/XP/7/8.1 line.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Microsoft has tentatively scheduled the final release of Windows 10 for July 2015.

That's only 3 months away and it's still full of bugs. 

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## phantomland68 (Apr 24, 2015)

thanks you. i need win 10 iso. you can send link download win 10 iso thanks you


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

phantomland68 said:


> thanks you. i need win 10 iso. you can send link download win 10 iso thanks you


http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/preview-iso


----------



## phantomland68 (Apr 24, 2015)

valis said:


> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/preview-iso


ohh. thanks you very much.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Then today, I was updated to the 10061 preview build


10074 is now out.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------

